# New Items for shows



## jttheclockman (Nov 20, 2019)

Added a couple new items for my shows and hopefully will be good sellers. Always a fan favorite with women is napkin holders of any type. I seem to sell well with these. So I added a new concept this year and it is basically a center piece napkin holder. If these take off I have a few more new ideas for next year and will expand the idea. I will give the people a choice of colors so they can pick their favorites. I cover a wide spectrum of colored napkins so should be able to please all if interested. Will see how it goes. These are scrollsawn as is all my work. No lasers or cnc here. I have included the front and left off the back row of napkins to be able to see how they are cut. They will be able to pick all one color or as many as they want. People love color when it comes to buying hand made things. The beauty of these is people will be able to change out all year long by just adding their own colored ones or they have many cool designs. Easy to change out too. 

Then I made another standard napkin holder upon request from last year. People wanted a butterfly design so that is available this year. Also added a dog clock and again a request. i try to ask people what they are looking for and try to add as I go from one year to the next. One other big thing was trains. people wanted to see something train related. I was unable to complete my ideas in this area but will have something next year that will be really special.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Nov 20, 2019)

Those are pretty cool, John.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Nov 20, 2019)

Those are awesome! You might not be able to make them as fast as you can sell them.


----------



## socdad (Nov 20, 2019)

They should be great sellers for you


----------



## SteveJ (Nov 20, 2019)

Well done JT.  I really like what you've done with the napkin holders.  Are those designs original with you?


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 20, 2019)

SteveJ said:


> Well done JT.  I really like what you've done with the napkin holders.  Are those designs original with you?


No there are many versions out there. I believe this idea started with Russian porcelain figurines and some of their web sites started doing these and then a laser company got hold of some and they started making different designs. I was working with a person on a scrollsaw site that help me convert some of the designs into scrollable ones.


----------



## alanemorrison (Nov 21, 2019)

They look great and will attract the ladies


----------



## MillerTurnings (Nov 21, 2019)

Very interesting, it gives the customer a chance to create their own art. Well done.


----------



## WriteON (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 21, 2019)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Larryreitz (Nov 21, 2019)

Man, you are full of great ideas.  Nice work.  I assume you will display they with napkins at your shows.


----------



## budnder (Nov 21, 2019)

I really like the napkin holder with the lady/parasol


----------



## John Eldeen (Nov 21, 2019)

Not much left to say here well done John


----------



## Dieseldoc (Nov 21, 2019)

John: You pulled the rabbit out off the hat on these  , great work, nicely done


----------



## wolf creek knives (Nov 21, 2019)

I agree with every post above.  Very nice.  I haven't used my scroll saw in years, should probably give it a try sometime but I know I won't come close to what you've done here.  Very nice!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 21, 2019)

Larryreitz said:


> Man, you are full of great ideas.  Nice work.  I assume you will display they with napkins at your shows.


Yes and will have to give my brother a crash course in folding them and setting them up in case people want me to do them instead of them taking home and folding their own. I am sure he will love that. He has been giving me a hand at shows because it gets too much to do the older I get. Hopefully have another good 5 years left to do these. Just love creating things and seeing people react is fulfillment enough but of course a couple coins in the pocket is nice too.


----------



## Bob in SF (Nov 21, 2019)

Fine and inspiring work, John!

Thanks!


----------



## howsitwork (Nov 21, 2019)

great work and a totally new slant on table display.


----------



## thebillofwrites (Nov 21, 2019)

Always enjoy seeing pictures of your work, John!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 21, 2019)

I just wanted to take the time and thank all those who hit the like button and also those that left some nice comments about my latest work. I know it is not pen related but this hobby has been one I have been doing now closing in on 40 years. I love to do woodworking and scrollsawing is what relaxes me the most. It is a hobby that does take patience and some creativeness and that is in my wheelhouse. I do hope to switch gears a little ways into the winter to work on some pen ideas. But for now Thanks again.


----------



## Xel (Nov 21, 2019)

... well, we _do_ like our napkin holders...

The peacock is my favorite, though the detail work on the front of one of the women's dresses is especially impressive knowing it's all scrollsawn.  That's a pretty impressive display of patience.  May you sell out.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 21, 2019)

Your work is always a pleasure to look at.


----------



## PenPal (Nov 22, 2019)

Impact is achieved by building on a theme in your case John as I looked into each and every one of your creations I felt humour,skill and variety. Balanced and very interesting John,many thanks for sharing mate.

Peter.


----------

